# Chinese - child registration/citizenship



## ad99 (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi my niece is 2 years old and is living in Cambodia the mother is Cambodian and Father is Chinese. I want to try and help the child get Chinese citizenship to secure some kind of future. Can anyone point me in the right direction of where to obtain information?

Thanks .


----------

